# Flat Screen Recommendations



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a 34" or smaller HD flat screen :spend: and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations or models to avoid. I'm not familiar with flat screens :scratchhead: and I assume that LCDs are the predominant ones at those sizes.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

A properly set up Westy 32w6 LCD puts out a great picture. In comparing Westy models to Samsung, Sony, Sharp, etc., I find the others to look too harsh, like sharpness is artificially high, even when sharpness is turned all the way down. 

Silly question perhaps, but will this actually be used for HD, or more so for SD?


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Steve,

It's going to be set up in a bedroom and connected to an antenna so I imagine it won't see too much HD although it would be nice to have it for future consideration.

Thank you for your input.

Bob


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I was fearing that might be your answer. I'd maybe try to look for an ED LCD if you can still find any, they should look better with mainly SD.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Steve,

Could you please elaborate a bit more? I guess I'm confused by what you mean by SD. When I mentioned hooking it up to an antenna, I'm hoping to pull in HD stations.

Bob


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

SD = standard definition, 480i, the current broadcasting standard. For whatever reason, SD looks fine on my 1080p model, but on my parents 32w6 which is 720p, SD doesn't look so hot. If you plan on getting HD in the near future or will watch a lot of dvds on this display, then disregard my last post. If it's just going to be a tv that you mainly watch SD cable on, I'd maybe consider an enhanced definition LCD (if they still make them) rather than a high definition LCD.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks again, Steve. That's pretty much what I thought although I'm a bit surprised about the SD not looking good on the 720p though. Something to consider.

Bob


----------

